# C'è qualche italiano?



## Ginnungagap (Mar 22, 2009)

Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?


----------



## seesul (Mar 23, 2009)

Ciao, come stai?
There are some Italian members here, perhabs
Parmigiano
FabioRAF
Cheddar Cheese


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2009)

I sono nipote degli italiani. Se volete possiamo comunicare un poco.8)


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2009)

Io abito in Sicilia per due anni...

but my Italian is very rusty!


.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 23, 2009)

"but my Italian is very rusty" in italiano:

ma il mio italiano è molto arrugginito!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2009)

Grazie...


----------



## cdpic2000 (Mar 24, 2009)

SI!

ciao!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ciao!

Dove en Italia?


----------



## carson1934 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ginnungagap said:


> Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?



Si ci sono anch'io da febbraio 2009 e mi sto dando un gran da fare.Questo è un bel forum  
carson1934


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 14, 2009)

Anch'io bazzico ogni tanto su questo forum, ci sono sezioni molto interessanti...

Ciao


----------



## 3mend (May 15, 2009)

Presente.... Mi sono appena iscritto... Volevo vedere se trovavo informazioni sui colori degli hurrican catturati dagli italiani..


----------



## Condora (Aug 7, 2009)

Io ho studiato italiano molti anni fa.
Forse faro un casino con spagnolo, per che ho... vecuto(?) in Madrid due anni.

Prego di corrigermi gli sbagli, cosi porrei scrivere meglio dopo.

Grazie


----------



## vonparrish (Aug 12, 2009)

Ciao! Anche io sono italiano! Sono di modena


----------



## Ariete (Aug 29, 2009)

Presente!! 

Un altro italiano (*da Piacenza*) tra di voi!!


----------



## superpippo (Oct 23, 2009)

Io sono di Bari !!
Bellissimo forum, pieno di foto e informazioni.
Peccato che il mio inglese sia solo scolastico......


----------



## Startiger (Nov 6, 2009)

ci sono anch'io, di Valenza (AL)


----------



## cdpic2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

siamo vicini, io sono di Alessandria!


----------



## al49 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ci sono anch'io, anche se solo da pochi giorni.
Con un saluto a Vonparrish che ho incontrato nel forum "Aerei Militari" dove sono presente come "alberto49"
Ciao a tutti
Alberto


----------



## nux (Dec 20, 2009)

Appena iscritto di BAri


----------



## al49 (Dec 21, 2009)

nux said:


> Appena iscritto di BAri



La "famiglia" italiana si allarga ...
Io sono arrivato a questo sito cercando notizie sul motore Merlin ed i cannoni Hispano montati sugli Spitfire e devo dire che ho trovato molte informazioni.
Alberto


----------



## Iscandar (Dec 23, 2009)

Salve, appena iscritto, da palermo

Baciamo le mani


----------



## conkerking (Dec 23, 2009)

Sono inglese da origine irlandese, ma avendo passato sei mesi studiare a Firenze (vent'anni fa) posso farmi capito...


----------



## al49 (Dec 23, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Sono inglese da origine irlandese, ma avendo passato sei mesi studiare a Firenze (vent'anni fa) posso farmi capito...



Dunque, se ho capito bene, sei innanzitutto IRLANDESE, però ti senti anche INGLESE (per poco che conosco gli Irlandesi questo mi sembra strano ...)
Però ti senti anche un po' ITALIANO, avendo studiato a Firenze. Comunque benvenuto nella nostra piccola "famiglia" dove, se ti interessano, troverai sopratutto notizie di aerei italiani.
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## conkerking (Dec 23, 2009)

al49 said:


> Dunque, se ho capito bene, sei innanzitutto IRLANDESE, però ti senti anche INGLESE (per poco che conosco gli Irlandesi questo mi sembra strano ...)
> Però ti senti anche un po' ITALIANO, avendo studiato a Firenze. Comunque benvenuto nella nostra piccola "famiglia" dove, se ti interessano, troverai sopratutto notizie di aerei italiani.
> Ciao
> Alberto



Ciao Alberto 
Miei nonni erano irlandesi pero' io sono nato in Inghilterra... ma la mia maglia e`... bianca 
(Pero' dopo Bradford City sono tifoso della... Fiorentina!)
Serei molto interessato sentire di aerei italiani!
Auguri
Tony


----------



## al49 (Dec 24, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Ciao Alberto
> 
> Serei molto interessato sentire di aerei italiani!
> Auguri
> Tony



Ciao Tony,
se sei interessato agli aerei italiani e visto che sei padrone di un ottimo italiano, ti consiglio questo forum
150GCT
è frequentato anche da alcuni veri esperti che hanno scritto libri sugli aerei italiani, ad esempio questo:





Il forum 150GCT è sopratutto scritto in italiano ma puoi anche consigliarlo ad amici che parlano solo inglese: se scrivi in inglese ti rispondono sicuramente quasi tutti.
Buone Feste anche a te
Alberto


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 29, 2010)

Ciao, io abito in Ticino (Svizzera) ma di origine sono italiano (Brescia)


----------



## al49 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bullo Loris said:


> Ciao, io abito in Ticino (Svizzera)....


Bello il Ticino, avevo un cliente nella zona di Riazzino , quindi sono stato lì diverse volte per lavoro venendo giù dal Monteceneri.
Turbomach: null
Però fa parte del passato, dato che ora sono in pensione!
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 29, 2010)

al49 said:


> Bello il Ticino, avevo un cliente nella zona di Riazzino , quindi sono stato lì diverse volte per lavoro venendo giù dal Monteceneri.
> Turbomach: null
> Però fa parte del passato, dato che ora sono in pensione!
> Ciao
> Alberto



Ciao...sei di Como o nelle vicinanze di Como?, io ho studiato li...il Monteceneri è il confine tra sopra e sottoceneri, conosco bene Riazzino perchè ho dei parenti a Cugnasco li vicino...il traffico li continua ad aumentare...peccato perchè è una bellissima zona...

Saluti.

Loris


----------



## al49 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bullo Loris said:


> Ciao...sei di Como o nelle vicinanze di Como?...
> 
> Loris



Ciao, forse ti è sfuggito ma io sono di Milano.
Alberto


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 30, 2010)

al49 said:


> Ciao, forse ti è sfuggito ma io sono di Milano.
> Alberto



Si mi è sfuggito scusa , bello Milano ci vado quasi tutti i weekend a Milano...


----------



## gianpol (May 21, 2010)

mi sono appena iscritto e conosco un paio di voi, il mondo è piccolo!


----------



## luchs (May 23, 2010)

ciao,
io sono di trento...


----------



## gianpol (May 30, 2010)

Ciao luchs,
sei del GMT? Io non sono modellista, ma conosco e apprezzo la loro competenza sulle mimetiche.
Non so se continuerò a frequentare questo forum che mi sembra poco cordiale e piuttosto fiacco, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## luchs (May 30, 2010)

gianpol said:


> Ciao luchs,
> sei del GMT? Io non sono modellista, ma conosco e apprezzo la loro competenza sulle mimetiche.
> Non so se continuerò a frequentare questo forum che mi sembra poco cordiale e piuttosto fiacco, spero di sbagliarmi.



no , non faccio parte del GMT..
per adesso questo forum mi paice..
i forum anglossassoni sono molto tecnici e poco inclini al clima da " amiconi" tipico di quelli italiani..
io preferisco quelli stranieri come forum perchè in queli italiani cè molta tecnica modellistica ma poca cognizione storica a mio parere ..


----------



## al49 (May 30, 2010)

[QUOTE
...
io preferisco quelli stranieri come forum perchè in queli italiani cè molta tecnica modellistica ma poca cognizione storica a mio parere ..[/QUOTE]

Ciao,
non so a che livello di conoscenza storica tu sia ma, se ti interessa un forum dove, a mio parere, puoi trovare diversi esperti, prova questo, se non lo conosci ancora.
150GCT

Tra coloro che lo frequentano potrai trovare:
Ferdinando D'Amico
Maurizio Di Terlizzi
Ludovico Slongo
Angelo Brioschi
...
Io, personalmente, sono solo un mediocre modellista che, però cerca sempre di realizzare modelli il più possibile fedeli alla realtà storica ed in quel forum trovo quasi sempre moltissime risposte ai mie dubbi in materia.

Ad esempio, già sulla home page, puoi trovare una dettagliata trattazione su colorazioni ed insegne della R.A.
E' necessario registrarsi ma, sempre a mio parere, ne vale la pena.
Alberto


----------



## gianpol (May 30, 2010)

Leggo il forum del 150°, ma non sono iscritto, in compenso conosco personalmente i quattro che hai nominato, anzi con Brioschi e Slongo ho pranzato proprio ieri in quel di Vicenza in occasione dell'assemblea annuale GAVS.


----------



## luchs (May 30, 2010)

al49 said:


> [QUOTE
> ...
> io preferisco quelli stranieri come forum perchè in queli italiani cè molta tecnica modellistica ma poca cognizione storica a mio parere ..



Ciao,
non so a che livello di conoscenza storica tu sia ma, se ti interessa un forum dove, a mio parere, puoi trovare diversi esperti, prova questo, se non lo conosci ancora.
150GCT

Tra coloro che lo frequentano potrai trovare:
Ferdinando D'Amico
Maurizio Di Terlizzi
Ludovico Slongo
Angelo Brioschi
...
Io, personalmente, sono solo un mediocre modellista che, però cerca sempre di realizzare modelli il più possibile fedeli alla realtà storica ed in quel forum trovo quasi sempre moltissime risposte ai mie dubbi in materia.

Ad esempio, già sulla home page, puoi trovare una dettagliata trattazione su colorazioni ed insegne della R.A.
E' necessario registrarsi ma, sempre a mio parere, ne vale la pena.
Alberto[/QUOTE]

interessante..ma cè differenza tra realtà storica e contesto storico..


----------



## al49 (May 30, 2010)

gianpol said:


> Leggo il forum del 150°, ma non sono iscritto, in compenso conosco personalmente i quattro che hai nominato, anzi con Brioschi e Slongo ho pranzato proprio ieri in quel di Vicenza in occasione dell'assemblea annuale GAVS.



Io non ho il piacere di conoscere nessuno personalmente, ho però avuto in numerose occasioni la possibiltà di scambiare messaggi sul forum ed ho sempre trovato competenza, disponibilità e cortesia.
Alberto


----------



## Alexfly (Jul 17, 2010)

Anch'io italiano. Sono qui per foto aerei italiani. Saluti a tutti


----------



## El gris (Aug 18, 2010)

Eccone un altro.
Sono El gris, da Milano.
Sono un appassionato di Phantom II e qui ho trovato belle foto dei Phantom spagnoli.
Salute a tutti


----------



## al49 (Aug 18, 2010)

gianpol said:


> mi sono appena iscritto e conosco un paio di voi, il mondo è piccolo!



Benvenuto!
Alberto


----------



## conte63 (Nov 3, 2010)

Un saluto a tutti ...italiani e non.
Ciao


----------



## a.meneghini (Nov 11, 2010)

superpippo said:


> Io sono di Bari !!
> Bellissimo forum, pieno di foto e informazioni.
> Peccato che il mio inglese sia solo scolastico......



Bella fotografia nel tuo avatar. La hai anche in grandezza naturale?
Alessandro


----------



## Col. Douglas P. King (Jan 6, 2011)

Salve a tutti!

Mi faccio avanti pure io, anche se sono italiano soltanto al 50%...
Italiano per parte di madre (Mamma Bolognese, sono stato tirato su a lasagne e tortellini).
Papá era Texano, pilota dell' USAAC, poi USAAF ed infine USAF.
Ho passato l' infanzia fra San Francisco, Oakland, Bologna e Capodistria, con qualche puntata in altri luoghi, molti dei quali interessanti (vissuto un anno a Naha, Okinawa).

Sono ex militare pure io, ora in pensione. Modellismo statico da oltre 40 anni.

Credo pure di conoscere qualcuno di voi da altri forum, e anche dai cieli virtuali...


----------



## al49 (Jan 7, 2011)

Benvenuto in questo forum!
Se ti interessano link a forum italiani in argomento, io posso segnalartene un paio, mandami un pm.
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## Elmas (Jan 17, 2011)

Ciao, saluti a tutti.....


----------



## al49 (Jan 17, 2011)

Elmas said:


> Ciao, saluti a tutti.....



"Elmas" mi suona molto Sardegna! Bellissimi posti!
In ogni caso, benvenuto!
A mio giudizio questo è un ottimo forum per chi si interessa di aerei storici o di modellismo.
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## Elmas (Jan 17, 2011)

Behhh, anche l'avatar.............


----------



## al49 (Jan 17, 2011)

Molto bello e molto caratteristico, l'avatar...


----------



## Elmas (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hayateki84 (Aug 5, 2011)

ciao, io non sono italiano pero ho visuto tanto in italia, e parlo bene.


----------



## al49 (Aug 5, 2011)

Benvenuto!!!!

Alberto


----------



## gianpol (Oct 25, 2011)

Un saluto ai connazionali e agli altri simpatizzanti.
Non mi collegavo da molto tempo e sono contento di vedere che siamo aumentati di numero.
La mia modesta biblioteca e il mio ancor più modesto archivio fotografico sono a vostra disposizione, chiedete e se avrò materiale sarò lieto di rispondere.


----------



## al49 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ciao Gianpol,
approfitto subito della tua cortesia per chiederti se hai foto degli Stuka Italiani, modello D3, diverse da quelle pubblicate ful fascicolo Ali d'Italia.
Ho appena iniziato un modello, di cui pubblicherò le prime foto appena un po' di sole tornerà a Milano e potrò scattarle, e sto cercando documentazione.
Grazie anticipate
Alberto


----------



## gianpol (Oct 25, 2011)

Del Dora ho solo una foto che è stata pubblicata su Dimensione Cielo che è anche un po' scura e poco utile ai fini modellistici.


----------



## al49 (Oct 26, 2011)

Comunque grazie lo stesso.
Io ho ripreso questa passione solo da pochi anni e non sono molto documentato, ma se ti serve qualcosa prova a chiedere, non si sa mai.
Alberto


----------



## Alexfly (Oct 26, 2011)

Purtroppo solo foto di Stukas tedeschi in aeroporti italiani
Alessandro


----------



## cesare (Apr 28, 2012)

ciao a tutti sono italiano ma vivo in messico, da poco mi sono iscritto ! cercavo foto per dettagliare il mio stuka dell' italeri beh felice di essere qui e di compartire idee e altro con voi ragazzi !! italiani e non !!! suerte hermanos suerte


----------



## al49 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ciao Cesare,
benvenuto nel forum, come avrai visto ci sono parecchi italiani che frequentano questo bellissimo forum.
Magari qualcuno, come il sottoscritto, non é proprio un "ragazzo" di primo pelo, visto che sono in pensione da qualche anno, ma lo spirito, non solo modellistico, é sempre giovane!
A proposito dello Stuka, se ti interessa, qualche cosa lo puoi trovare nella discussione da me inziata a proposito di un D3 della Regia Aeronautica che sto finendo. Lo trovi qui:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/start-finish-builds/italian-stuka-hasegawa-kit-1-32-a-30701-9.html
Comunque, se inzi una discussione mirata al modello che stai realizzando, ci sono nel forum molti esperti che ti possono aiutare.
Buon lavoro.
Alberto


----------



## mauripas (May 26, 2013)

Mi sono appena iscritto, un saluto a tutti voi!

Maurizio


----------



## al49 (May 26, 2013)

Benvenuto!!
Alberto


----------



## fishbed011 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## ominoelettrico (Sep 29, 2013)

Mi presento sono Eros di Trento , saluti a tutti.


----------



## al49 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ciao e benvento, "omino elettrico"





Alberto - Milano


----------



## Adaing1976 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ciao a tutti, ci sono anche io dalla provincia di Lucca!!


----------



## al49 (Nov 5, 2013)

Adaing1976 said:


> Ciao a tutti, ci sono anche io dalla provincia di Lucca!!



Un caldissimo benvenuto anche per te!
Alberto


----------



## werewolf (Apr 9, 2014)

Forse sono l'ultimo arrivato dall'Italia, precisamente da Torino
Ciao
fabrizio


----------



## al49 (Apr 9, 2014)

Benvenuto Fabrizio!
Non sono pochi gli italiani che frequentano questo validissimo sito.
Io sono di Milano
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## gaucho_59 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ginnungagap said:


> Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?


Sicuramente! Io sono Americano ma ho vissuto in Veneto per oltre 25 anni in Veneto (Isola Vicentina (VI).
Facevo il miliare USA (ora pensionato e ritornato in America a Palm Springs, CA). Il mio indirizzo email e: [email protected]


----------



## al49 (Feb 24, 2018)

Benvenuto fra gli "Italiani" Gaucho, anche se sei di Palm Springs!
Alberto


----------



## pato (Mar 22, 2018)

Bon di, Italiano nato in Argentina di fameia veneta de Cimetta a Treviso.


----------



## al49 (Mar 22, 2018)

Benvenuto Pato!


----------



## Algus (Apr 19, 2019)

Ginnungagap said:


> Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?


Sì, vivo nel Canavese (Piemonte).

Ciao!


----------



## PATI (Apr 21, 2019)

Non so se vale ma mi butto lo stesso. Sono Albanese, dunque dirimpettaio, ed ho visuto per ragioni di lavoro per circa un anno a Roma


----------



## al49 (Apr 21, 2019)

Sei comunque benvenuto, innanzitutto perché in questo forum sono presenti persone di moltissime nazionalità e poi perché hai vissuto del tempo in Italia.


----------



## giallo (Apr 22, 2020)

Ciao a tutti, sono di Ancona.


----------



## al49 (Apr 22, 2020)

giallo said:


> Ciao a tutti, sono di Ancona.


Benvenuto n questo forum!!!


----------



## giallo (Apr 25, 2020)

ecco alcuni dei miei modelli.


----------



## al49 (Apr 25, 2020)

giallo said:


> ecco alcuni dei miei modelli.


Belli, che kit hai usato per il Veltro?


----------



## giallo (May 2, 2020)

al49 said:


> Belli, che kit hai usato per il Veltro?


Italerei N°2765 1/48 più fotoincisioni Eduard


----------



## al49 (May 2, 2020)

giallo said:


> Italerei N°2765 1/48 più fotoincisioni Eduard


Grazie! Io faccio praticamente solo 1/32, questo è l'ultimo Veltro ch ho fatto dal kit PCM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spartacus2000 (Jan 21, 2021)

Ciao ragazzi appena iscritto , cerco inoltre dox per un P&W 2800 che sto modellando in 3D e stampare in resina per un Hellcat in 1:24 ogni aiuto è gradito.
Attivo su vari forum italiani ed intrenazionali
qui il mio ultimo WIP
HELLCAT F6F-5 AIRFIX 1:24 - ModelingTime.com


----------



## al49 (Jan 21, 2021)

spartacus2000 said:


> Ciao ragazzi appena iscritto , cerco inoltre dox per un P&W 2800 che sto modellando in 3D e stampare in resina per un Hellcat in 1:24 ogni aiuto è gradito.
> Attivo su vari forum italiani ed intrenazionali
> qui il mio ultimo WIP
> HELLCAT F6F-5 AIRFIX 1:24 - ModelingTime.com


Ciao spartacus, benvenuto! C'è diversa gente competente su questo forum, ma se non l'hai già fatto rifai la domanda in inglese nella sezione "thecnical" sottosezione "engines". 
Alberto


----------



## EnneBi (Feb 22, 2022)

Ginnungagap said:


> Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?


Ciao, mi sono segnato oggi, non so se ti sto scrivendo in privato, devo ancora prenderci la mano....


----------



## al49 (Feb 22, 2022)

Benvenuto EnneBi, hai scritto sul forum! Se vuoi puoi presentare te ed i tuoi lavori modellistici.
Alberto


----------



## EnneBi (Feb 22, 2022)

al49 said:


> Benvenuto EnneBi, hai scritto sul forum! Se vuoi puoi presentare te ed i tuoi lavori modellistici.
> Alberto



Ciao! Meno male dai... Son un appassionato, per il momento il modellismo è accantonato. Son qui come curioso e in cerca di informazioni.


----------



## numavirte (Mar 5, 2022)

Ciao a tutti, dall'Italia ci sono anche io...più precisamente Viterbo.
Questo forum è incredibile!!


----------



## EnneBi (Mar 7, 2022)

numavirte said:


> Ciao a tutti, dall'Italia ci sono anche io...più precisamente Viterbo.
> Questo forum è incredibile!!


Ciao a tutti, una domanda: sto cercando di aiutare dei ragazzi ad identificare un'elica direi completa di mozzo e ogiva che hanno rinvenuto in uno scavo; dal poco che son riuscito a reperire direi che apparteneva ad un B25 ma vorrei che qualcuno più autorevole e documentato mi aiutasse....come posso fare qui su questo sito? Sarebbe la prima volta che scrivo e non vorrei fare qualche bischerata involontaria.....Grazie!


----------



## Freddy (Sep 16, 2022)

Ginnungagap said:


> Ci sono altri italiani in questo forum?


Io sono della provincia di Udine, mi occupo principalmente di aerei caduti in Friuli durante la Seconda guerra mondiale, mi sono iscritto nel 2019 ma non ho mai partecipato al forum se non negli ultimi tempi. E'un gran bel forum, semplice da usare (intendo nel senso di gestire allegati ecc.) e pieno di ricercatori che ti danno immediatamente una mano quando hai bisogno di un suggerimento. Insomma sono contento di essermi iscritto anche se ho notato che alcuni membri hanno la tendenza a non "cagarti" gran che e non si degnano nemmeno di commentare il tuo post. E' del 1995 che mi occupo di aerei in maniera, diciamo così, seria, ho contatti con ricercatori di tutto il mondo e sono iscritto a molti altri forums che trattano dell'argomento ma è la prima volta che trovo qualcuno che mi ignora. C'est la vie...


----------



## al49 (Oct 2, 2022)

EnneBi said:


> Ciao a tutti, una domanda: sto cercando di aiutare dei ragazzi ad identificare un'elica direi completa di mozzo e ogiva che hanno rinvenuto in uno scavo; dal poco che son riuscito a reperire direi che apparteneva ad un B25 ma vorrei che qualcuno più autorevole e documentato mi aiutasse....come posso fare qui su questo sito? Sarebbe la prima volta che scrivo e non vorrei fare qualche bischerata involontaria.....Grazie!


Ciao, vedo solo ora per la pria volta il tuo post, hai identificato l'elica? Io non sono un esperto, ma se pubblichi una foto sono quasi sicuro che qualcuno potrà aiutarti.


----------

